# Pfizer Data Dumps For Covid-19 Shots



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

Here is link to the Pfizer data dumps, which I thought I should share here. This link seems to provide all files in PDF format (so all files should be easy to access):

Pfizer Documents - ICAN - Informed Consent Action Network

Information (provided by Pfizer, and required by the FDA, after being sued and required by courts to release data every month, instead of 75 years from now) includes stuff like:
Efficacy of the shots: 12% for the first week, 1% after 7 days.
Mortality rate of the shots: 3%
Very little testing on effects during pregnancy, done for 44 rats, but no humans.
And much much more.

Also, I thought they were only required to release 500 docs / mo, but others have said it is actually 80,000 docs / mo. Lots of data to dig through. Covid-19 shots by Moderna and J&J also seem to be very similar to those made by Pfizer.

Based on the evidence so far ... I think taking the shots is a much higher risk to one's health than _maybe_ getting covid-19. However, each person is free to think for themselves, do their own research, find and talk to doctors that are not influenced by the $ / political aspects of covid-19 (such as losing their license for prescribing effective treatments for covid-19, and making $ from positive covid tests, administering covid shots, putting patients on ventilators, administering dangerous drugs like remdesivir, and death certificates that include covid even if it is not the cause of death, etc.), and make their own _informed_ choice.


----------

